# Disastrous first surrogacy cycle!



## amanda1971 (Jan 26, 2009)

After months of organising (following 5 failed ivf attempts using my own uterus) my surrogate cycle ended in disaster this weekend. My last 2 cycles have been obtaining less and less eggs but always ending with at least one top quality embryo and usually more. 

This time we only had 6 eggs collected, 3 fertilised with ICSI, and 3 fairly poor grade embryos. By Sat (transfer day) there was 1 x 4cell and 1 x 6 cell to transfer. 

My surrogate friend's lining had been 9.5mm on day 10 at her last scan, she had a tiny bit of spotting on wed and sat morning. They decided to rescan before transfer and her lining had reduced to 7.5 and didn't look right! 

So transfer was cancelled and they have left the embryos in culture to see what they do (I didn't want to freeze them straight away as I don't honestly believe that if they don't make it in the petri dish they could have made it in the womb). I think that they will be being trashed at some point today as they were looking even worse yesterday.

How disappointing! It is on to donor eggs now and I am going to put them into the surrogate - if her lining is ok. Has anyone else had this with lining of a surrogate? Will they be able to just monitor her more and increase meds etc to make sure it is perfect?

Thanks for your help ladies,
Amanda xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Amanda, i haven't had this with a surrogate, but just wanted to send you a hug, and wish you all the luck for your next try.

Take care
love Jo
x x x


----------



## amanda1971 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes lgft - absolutely agree that there are 2 school of thoughts and yours is the one most commonly held. I think I would have done the same as you if they had looked anything like reasonable quality, but as they looked so poor I was interested to see as much as anything. I have been told today that there are 2 left trying to form morulas (which they should have done yesterday) and they doubt that they will go to blast by tomorrow - we will see. 

Thanks too to Jo for your message 

I will update when we get to the donor egg cycle with the surrogate.

Lots of love,
A xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to see what you have been thru Amanda.  

I do hope your luck changes for the better soon.


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

so sorry amanda, lining 'issues' aren't uncommon in surrogacy or in ivf in general, a good lining is essential for the embies to snuggle in and it is soul destroying when a good lining isn't achieved, I do hope you go onto have sucess in the future

PS Jazz love ur sig ! quads LMAO !


----------

